# Oris WilliamsF1 Team Day/Date questions



## Forrestx

Possibly question asked a 1.000 times already 

I have recently set my mind on an Oris F1 Williams Day in mind/Date with steel bracelet 

http://www.oris.ch/collections/collections_detail.aspx?ln=en&id_collection=4&id_product=32

Now I am true newbie first class in this area and am looking for experts and users who can answer me on the following questions:

- how I can see if I have to deal with real Oris. Seller states that invoices and books are present. Is this sufficient proof, or is there more necessary? If so, what? I do have the ID of the watch and already email Oris to verify these numbers and juweler it was sold to...don't know if I get an answer though

- what is the value of this watch? He asks about € 400, - (at this moment it is about USD $ 560.-) with light use tracks on the buckle. Is a this reasonable price? Approximately 2 years old watch which comes with a _Oris 100 years_ book. 

- what was/is the new-price of this watch? 
- Is the value of this watch value steady?

- are there people with use experience with this watch? Are there positive/negative experiences? 
- 
All in all, this for this price is a good buy? 

Thanks for the coming responses! 

- Grtz, Forrestx

Whislist: Omega Speedmaster Professional


----------



## Forrestx

No one? Or am I too impatient? :roll:


----------



## Forrestx

this is the watch. I am a little confused because on the Oris site (see link in my first post) the watch does not metion the "Williams F1" logo above the "day" space..
is thsi correct is should I worry that it's a replica?


----------



## cougar

Forrestx said:


> this is the watch. I am a little confused because on the Oris site (see link in my first post) the watch does not metion the "Williams F1" logo above the "day" space..
> is thsi correct is should I worry that it's a replica?


That dial looks correct to me. I'm actually considering getting the same watch but with Blue numerals. 
BTW ... be aware that the dial is a printed carbon fiber pattern and not actually carbon fiber. They do make one with a real carbon dial, but that one is 42mm and has a different bezel.

Steve


----------



## Forrestx

Thanks...real carbon is much more expensive too I guess...


----------



## Chris Hohne

Originally, that model had the Williams wording on the dial. But the newer ones do not. I don't know if it was a deal with Williams or why the change.

Chris


----------



## Karl^^^

Hi,

I have a blue faced Oris Williams purchased from a main dealer and it has the Williams F1 logo above the date window despite not being shown as such on the linked website.

I'm not sure if the linked web site photo was beore any Williams sponcership deal.

Hope

This helps

Karl.


----------



## Chris Hohne

Here is mine. Most bronze dials don't have the Williams wording, but this is one of the few that does.

Chris


----------



## Forrestx

I bought the watch!! Hope it will arrive Monday! Can't wait!!


----------



## cougar

congrats!

enjoy it ...


Steve


----------



## Forrestx

Thanks Steve... 

I will...


----------



## Forrestx

Chris Hohne said:


> [PICTURE]
> 
> Here is mine. Most bronze dials don't have the Williams wording, but this is one of the few that does.
> 
> Chris


I also notice that the day/date dial of yours is white and mine is black...


----------



## Forrestx

Got it!!! And it's perfect!!

Official Oris Owner now


----------



## Forrestx

Mine:


















I am thinking about buying an additional Oris rubberstrap....anyone know where I can get one for a good price?


----------



## mitch1911

I just picked up one of these except with the gold numbers. I am also interested in a rubber strap, although all I see on the forums are for the BC3. Let's hope someone chimes in with a link to somebody who has rubber straps for the F1.


----------



## joeyza

I searched high and low for a deal on a rubber strap for my Williams, however the price was always the same. It's $145 with a deployment clasp or $95 with a tang buckle. The only way I saved on the purchase was negotiating free shipping with the jeweler (in Aruba of all places). Stateside, Hanoush Jewelers in Providence, RI can get either strap for you.

You'll want the rubber strap as the polished link of the bracelet scuff easily.


----------



## incognito

joeyza said:


> I searched high and low for a deal on a rubber strap for my Williams, however the price was always the same. It's $145 with a deployment clasp or $95 with a tang buckle. The only way I saved on the purchase was negotiating free shipping with the jeweler (in Aruba of all places). Stateside, Hanoush Jewelers in Providence, RI can get either strap for you.
> 
> You'll want the rubber strap as the polished link of the bracelet scuff easily.


did you change the strap yourself? I just bought the rubber strap for my Day Date at Tourneau and they can't get the stainless steel one off to swap the rubber strap... they said they might have to send it in to ORIS... was it hard when you did it?


----------



## Jaymay

Forestx - that's the one I'm looking at. I'm new to the Oris forum - I think Oris has moved to the top of my wish list so I want to learn more about the brand. It looks like the way the bracelet attaches to the watch that you can only use oris replacement bracelet and straps - is this correct? I like the looks of the attachment, but am worried that I may not be able to get a replacement in 10 years.


----------



## Drudge

Its a beauty and i'd probably get one if it didnt have the WilliamsF1 stamped on it :-(


----------



## G-Shock

Jaymay said:


> Forestx - that's the one I'm looking at. I'm new to the Oris forum - I think Oris has moved to the top of my wish list so I want to learn more about the brand. It looks like the way the bracelet attaches to the watch that you can only use oris replacement bracelet and straps - is this correct? I like the looks of the attachment, but am worried that I may not be able to get a replacement in 10 years.


I wouldn't worry as I had e-mailed regarding spare parts availabilty. The reply I received stated that they guarantee spare parts for all models for at least 10 years after a model has been discontinued but in most cases parts are available for well over 20 years.


----------



## Jaymay

Thanks for doing the leg work G-shock - that really helps.


----------



## Forrestx

They come without the F1 Williams stamp too :-! As a F1 addict, I like the connection with Williams and this particular watch...


----------



## PaulGeo

Chris,
Wow, that bronze dial is stunning :-!. I think I need one...


----------



## incognito

incognito said:


> did you change the strap yourself? I just bought the rubber strap for my Day Date at Tourneau and they can't get the stainless steel one off to swap the rubber strap... they said they might have to send it in to ORIS... was it hard when you did it?


WOW... after 3 months, I finally got my Day/Date back from Tourneau, who sent it in to ORIS :-|

But she looks gorgeous :-!


----------



## mrpowers

incognito said:


> WOW... after 3 months, I finally got my Day/Date back from Tourneau, who sent it in to ORIS :-|
> 
> But she looks gorgeous :-!


Did we ever decide on the best place for the F1 Rubber Strap?

Thanks

MP


----------



## Forrestx

Anyone knows a good (European) addres for a rubber strap?

I think about $150.- for a piece of rubber is a bit troo much so I am open to third party straps as well...

I found this one for € 12,-, which is a big big price difference for me...

http://www.watch-bands-straps-bracelets.com/watchstrap-p2135h304s315-Watch-band-22mm-blac.html

It might need a little adjustment for the lugs, but rubber/silicon should be cuttable right?

Does anyone have experience with this?


----------



## incognito

I bought mine for $140 and I think it's well worth it, but if you do buy the generic one, let me know how is it... i might pick one up in dark blue (to match the numbers on my Day/Date...



Forrestx said:


> Anyone knows a good (European) addres for a rubber strap?
> 
> I think about $150.- for a piece of rubber is a bit troo much so I am open to third party straps as well...
> 
> I found this one for € 12,-, which is a big big price difference for me...
> 
> http://www.watch-bands-straps-bracelets.com/watchstrap-p2135h304s315-Watch-band-22mm-blac.html
> 
> It might need a little adjustment for the lugs, but rubber/silicon should be cuttable right?
> 
> Does anyone have experience with this?


----------



## 17bex

I'm looking at buying one of these - saw a ssecondhad one in a jewellers recently at a good price. Only think puting me off is the rubber strap - would prefer the stainless one.

Is it possible to get one ?


----------



## Wisconsin Proud




----------



## ToxDoc

Chris Hohne said:


> Originally, that model had the Williams wording on the dial. But the newer ones do not. I don't know if it was a deal with Williams or why the change.
> 
> Chris


I would like one of the newer ones with the blue numerals and without the "Williams Team" logo on the dial. Any recommendations on best source? I actually saw some pretty good prices on that big book dealer store with the magnum web presence......b-)

--TD


----------

